# Wake up at night, mouth dry...



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Go to the refer and have one or two little chunks of ice cold watermelon!!  What?  No chunks of watermelon in the fridge.  Well, you need to plan ahead.  We just cut up our first of the season and is it good....Mmmmmmm.  Next time you buy your melon, cut it down into bite size pieces and put them in the fridge.  You will love me for suggesting it the next time you need just a bite of something cold and delicious.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Mmm I love watermelon!


----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Mmm I love watermelon!



I know, I was eyeing them at the supermarket just today.  Like Jim, I pre-cut mine up into chunks and store it that way as well.  I'll have  to wait and see if I can pick one up Sunday.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Try this, just cut 'em bite size...MMMMMMmmmmmmmm 2 AM.....Back to bed and dreams of things not discussed here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2015)

I can't say I've ever had any in the middle of the night, but I do like to cut up my watermelon or cantaloupes in small squares and keep them in tupperwear in the fridge, easy eatin'!


----------



## Glinda (May 1, 2015)

Sounds like the perfect midnight snack!  Low cal too! :watermelon:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Sounds like the perfect midnight snack!  Low cal too! :watermelon:




I kid you not, it's  great!!!


----------



## DoItMyself (May 4, 2015)

Neither of us have a problem with waking up in the middle of the night.  We both sleep the entire night through.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> Neither of us have a problem with waking up in the middle of the night.  We both sleep the entire night through.



Well this was a suggestion for anyone who might wake up in the night.  You are lucky.  I slept the night through until I was probably 75 too.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 10, 2015)

This plan has one major flaw, you have to get out of bed and walk to the kitchen.Now, keeping a few bits of watermelon in a covered cup on the bedside table is an option.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

oakapple said:


> This plan has one major flaw, you have to get out of bed and walk to the kitchen.Now, keeping a few bits of watermelon in a covered cup on the bedside table is an option.



Nope!  Gotta be COLD!!!!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

If it's a cold thirst quencher your after when you wake up with the dry mouth, there is always the thermos bottle full of ice-water or other icy (non alcoholic) beverage next to your bed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Love ya cookie, but your idea of a refresher in the middle of the night is boring.  Try my watermelon....


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Boring??  Lucky you to have cold watermelon waiting for you in the fridge. Enjoy!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Boring??  Lucky you to have cold watermelon waiting for you in the fridge. Enjoy!



This time of year we always have cold watermelon or cantaloupe in the frdge


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

I am green with envy, we have the delicious seedless little round watermelons here, including cantaloupe, but they cost an arm and a leg, so its only once in a while as a treat.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Here we get the small seedless for $1 often.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

That is cheap!!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Sometimes  it's twice that...still cheap.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

The small watermelons cost $5 each here, imported from somewhere.  I hope they go down in price later on in summer. Our strawberry season hasn't even started yet, but soon, soon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Spend it Cookie....ya can't take it with you....


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

S'ok, Jim,..  not planning to go quite yet.  But I will take heed and shop for watermelons tomorrow.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Now that's more like the cookie we now and love.  Get a big one so you can share.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

I knew there was a catch....you just want more watermelon, don't you?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I knew there was a catch....you just want more watermelon, don't you?



uh....well....yeah there's that too...*busted*


----------



## oakapple (Jun 11, 2015)

Of course, you live somewhere  on the warm side, while a lot of us live in a cold country, we are more likely to need a hot cup of cocoa than freezing watermelon during the night.It's June and for the last few days we have had the heating on in the mornings for a while.On the whole though, I can't take very hot weather, so glad to live here.


----------

